# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ból jąder i podbrzusza a brak sexu.

## DragonPK

Witam serdecznie.

Mam dość nietypowy problem choć prawdopodobnie wielu z was może się on wydać znajomy. Jestem stosunkowo młodą osobą (28lat) o niezwykle dużym popędzie płciowym. Niemal nieustannie odczuwam prawdopodobnie psychiczną potrzebę i ochotę na sex. Od pewnego czasu pęd życia jaki wiedziemy sprawia że ze swoją partnerką kochamy się znacznie rzadziej. Dodam też że nie masturbuję się by rozładować ciągłe napięcia jakie powstają w moim ciele i umyśle.

Od pewnego czasu zauważyłem że gdy nie kochamy się przez dłuższy czas (co nie zmienia faktu że bardzo często jestem mocno podniecony np podczas przytulania się lub całowania), a co za tym idzie gdy przez kilka dni nie mam możliwości by dojść do finału. Zacząłem odczuwać częste bóle, jąder oraz podbrzusza. Utrzymują się one czasem nawet do godziny po stanie podniecenia. Nadmienie że stan podniecenia wiąże się z pojawieniem się pre ejakulatu. 

Po takiej przerwie kiedy wreszcie się kochamy, podczas finału mojego nasienia jest stosunkowo dużo. Co zabawne wszystkie bóle i dolegliwości ustępują później na kilka dni. Ale wystarczy że przerwa jest np tygodniowa i problem zaczyna się od nowa... Zupełnie jakby z powodu niespełnienia coś blokowało mi się w środku.

Pytanie czy to normalne i czy ktoś z was też ma coś takiego? 
I czy są może jakieś metody by sobie z tym poradzić bo im dłuższa przerwa tym dolegliwości są bardziej uciążliwe.

Przyznam myślałem że masturbacja mogłaby pomóc ale mojej partnerce taka forma zaspokajania się wydaje się niewporządku gdy jest się w związku temu puki co od dawna tego nie robiłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinieneś raz w tygodniu pojechać sobie złotą rączką  :Smile:  powiedzmy środa  :Smile:  taka wstrzemięźliwość nawet księżom przewraca w głowach. Tylko nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy. Po jaką cholerę mówisz o tym swojej kobiecie ? Przecież to logiczne że będzie chciała sama na maksa Cię wydoić, jak krówkę na pastwisku,

----------


## Robbick

Mi pomaga Renia w takich sytuacjach. Nie marzę się i nie uskarżam na życie.

----------

